# Your Preferred Auto Garage/Service Centre(s)...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I write this while I'm waiting for another 45mins for CAA to tow my car to my preferred garage. With the cost of living in TO I write this thread in mind to help those living/encountering car issues in the East York area with car issues as well as create a network of places to go for car troubles if living/broken down in the area.

Mine is:
Greenwood Auto Centre
331 Sammon Ave (on the SW corner of Greenwood/Sammon)

Mauritzio and Peter are the owners. 

They also service my wife's and mother-in-laws cars and compared to the dealership and other auto centres that we've been to, these guys have been the most reasonable on cost and turnaround time.

They do get busy and can't fit me in but it's a small price to pay for not getting gouged.

What are your preferred places that you get your car serviced?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I take mine to hubby..

though some things might take a little longer to get fixed doing it that way ..and my car makes some noises because normal people would fix the problem ,but they don't need to be fixed ... so I drive with it and eventually it gets fixed ... he's an engine machinist .. so i'm kind of lucky


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I take mine to Ivan at Igarage. The most honest, trustworthy, and friendly mechanic I have ever met.

I usually do most of the work myself but when it comes to bigger jobs i get Ivan to do it for me.

Also best prices hands down. I always shop around for the best quotes on any jobs and Ivan always beats them.

I live in Mississauga and drive all the way to Markham just for this guy.

http://www.igarage.ca/


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^really?

i've been in the honda scene for a LONG time. had a bad experience there.

i do everything to the cars myself. bulit my integra pretty much from scratch, built motor, turbo etc. but when i'm too lazy to do something or it's the middle of winter, i take my car and all of my families car to Prospec racing. they do all kinds of cars and maintence aswell as performance stuff. straight up guys and very well priced.

670 Coronation Dr. Unit 1
Scarborough, Ontario
M1E 4V8, Canada
Phone: (416) 284-8999

http://www.prospecracing.com/


----------

